# How many bags are you holding on to?



## Vapid_Idiot (Apr 17, 2021)

How much are you down? I'm down 9k!


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 17, 2021)

I don't gamble.

Which means I'll probably just get fucked by inflation instead.


----------



## ThinkThankThunk (Apr 18, 2021)

I clicked the wrong buttons and accidentally bought several hundred dollars of BAT instead of just a dozen or so in a frenzied rush during the drop. It looks like it's going to rebound pretty quickly though, so I suppose I'm lucky that the only bag I picked up is a newfound crippling gambling addiction.


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (Apr 18, 2021)

ThinkThankThunk said:


> I clicked the wrong buttons and accidentally bought several hundred dollars of BAT instead of just a dozen or so in a frenzied rush during the drop. It looks like it's going to rebound pretty quickly though, so I suppose I'm lucky that the only bag I picked up is a newfound crippling gambling addiction.


I hold mostly BAT, its recovering a bit. I bought in at .60 so I was not too worried, but that was a flash crash from hell. Hopefully we will finally see $2


----------



## Tookie (Apr 18, 2021)

That was interesting.

This was allegedly set off by a spurious tweet from some nobody claiming the "US Treasury" will soon be targeting financial institutions for money laundering using crypto.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm not holding bags, I'm just a long term investor


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 18, 2021)

Imagine worrying about a 10% crash.


----------



## Neil (Apr 18, 2021)

i'm down 10 dollars on AMC.
Not fucking selling until I make back that (roughly) 3 happy meals


----------



## TheShedCollector (Apr 18, 2021)

Just one. She'd be unhappy if I got another. She'd probably also be annoyed if I called her a bag.


----------



## Tom Myers (Apr 18, 2021)

I bought some more BTC during the drop last night.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 18, 2021)

My long position on gamestop just got obliterated


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 18, 2021)

I bought the dip. Going in hard.


----------



## 419 (Apr 18, 2021)

Lost somewhere _just_ over £100 or so on a bag of LINK during this dip, I'm just waiting for a recovery at the moment.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 18, 2021)

My money was in BAT and Ethereum and they took the hit hard. Its a source of endless frustration that these things happen when I am not paying attention to the portfolio. Still amazed at how fast the Crypto market can swing.


----------



## Uncle June (Apr 18, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> My money was in BAT and Ethereum and they took the hit hard. Its a source of endless frustration that these things happen when I am not paying attention to the portfolio. Still amazed at how fast the Crypto market can swing.



Same, but I bought more so don't care.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 18, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> My money was in BAT and Ethereum and they took the hit hard. Its a source of endless frustration that these things happen when I am not paying attention to the portfolio. Still amazed at how fast the Crypto market can swing.


You're just frustrated you missed buying the dip right?
I got used to it after awhile, I started buying it in 2018 after it's first run up and crash and since then it's lost 30-40% of it's value multiple times, it all kind of blends together. I'm sure it will take another hit like that in the nearish future whenever some kind of collapse happens, be it crypto or the market itself.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Apr 18, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> My long position on gamestop


LOL


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Apr 20, 2021)

I've never bought at the top, but plenty of times I've watched the top come and go and not sell


----------



## Decentralised Oracle (Apr 20, 2021)

The only bags I'm left holding are Uniswap shitcoins, gas fees got too bloated and I'm not gonna pay the ridiculous gas fees until they cool off.


----------



## Tookie (Apr 21, 2021)

haha line go up and down


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 23, 2021)

Shameful confession. I still hold $grumpy, threw a couple of hundos at it when it crashed to the very floor on March 31st because I thought it was the dumbest (and the funniest) shit ever.  Surprisingly enough it has gone up since then, despite being banned from Uniswap and Coingecko.


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (Apr 24, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Shameful confession. I still hold $grumpy, threw a couple of hundos at it when it crashed to the very floor on March 31st because I thought it was the dumbest (and the funniest) shit ever.  Surprisingly enough it has gone up since then, despite being banned from Uniswap and Coingecko.


I thought it got DMCA'd by the grumpy cat owners?
anyways I avoid any coin with a name attached to a IP, its such a easy excuse to rugpull and blame it on copyright issues


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 24, 2021)

Got a plastic bag in my room


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 24, 2021)

Vapid_Idiot said:


> I thought it got DMCA'd by the grumpy cat owners?
> anyways I avoid any coin with a name attached to a IP, its such a easy excuse to rugpull and blame it on copyright issues


It got a cease and desist which caused it to lose its tentative WhiteBit listing and get delisted from Coingecko and the Uniswap v2 front end. Still trades on 1inch and few other places. I figured it will be funny, which it was and still is.


----------

